# Onboard lan died, cannot connect nic card



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

This is an odd problem. My onboard lan has worked fine for about 6 months now. Suddenly today it died, no lights, no windows recognition:
"no network adapter recognized". Okay, I figure the board fried, the onboard sound has never worked right anyway, so I installed a PCI sound card, it has worked fine. So I install a PCI nic, and the card lights up, I am getting through to the router, but I cannot connect. I tried the ethernet cable to another computer, it connects up fine. The card installed fine, not problems, it just won't connect. I don't think the card is bad. It is old, but the lights come on nicely. I tried the IP reset through the command line, no good. I have a sneaking suspicion my mb is bad. Before I tear it out and go to Asus for a replacement (P5PE-VM) is there any way to test it? If the onboard lan dies, why won't a PCI lan work? I disabled the onboard in the bios, also. Any help appreciated.
Chip


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



I'd then like to see this with it connected using a known good cable and router port.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried the netsh, no help. I then attempted to flash the bios with the Asus upgrade bios, and of course, now it will not load windows. I have submitted information to Asus to try and get a new board, not sure how that will turn out. I will update as I go along. The sound adapter has never worked, and this is close to the lan cluster. I really think the board is just bad. Cannot understand why I could not get the pci nic card to connect, however.


----------



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

whoops, spoke to soon. windows booted, working on text file now...


----------



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP {Version 5.1.2600}
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name...........:chip-142b201482
Primary Dns Suffix..........:
Node Type..........Unknown
IP routing Enabled..........:No
WINS Proxy Enabled..........:No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix .:
Description..........: Intel 21041-Based PCI Ethernet Adapter (Generic)#2
Physical Address..........:00-00-C5-0D-24-B8
Dhcp Enabled..........:Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled..........Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address.....:169.254.37.159
Subnet Mask.....255.255.0.0
Default Gateway...........:

Cocuments and Settings\Administrator>A


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

D-Link Wireless N USB adapter DWA-130 #2
Intel 21041-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (Generic) #2
I added the wireless today, it works fine. No onboard lan showing.
I think the NIC card may be so old there is a problem with the drivers for it, it is a Farallon 8960785-00-02.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd get a current NIC card, sounds like that one might be bad.


----------



## Chip Constant (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep, I think I am going to dump this old card. Ever have the onboard nic and sound go at the same time? Pretty bad for Asus. I always liked their stuff, will think twice before buying again. Even thier website is unbelievably slow. thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have an Asus here, and one of the two onboard NIC's has died. Good thing the other one still works. :grin:


----------

